# FREE: Clothing, Furniture! (Closed for now)



## Sudsofsplash (May 1, 2020)

A bit of spring cleaning and I've ended up with a lot of items and DIYs I don't need!
So I decided to just give them all away for free!

The items are on my beach currently, when you come out of the airport go right and down to the beach below the plaza and across the bridge in front of Nooks Cranny!
Feel free to browse the Nooks Cranny and the Tailors.
Tips are appreciated but not required!

PM me for the Dodo code and please try to leave some items for other people!

I AM CURRENTLY OUT OF DIYS, however!! I have loads of furniture, clothing, flooring, rugs, and wallpaper!

Lily is no longer crafting!!!


----------



## Snowifer (May 1, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## neoqueenserenity (May 1, 2020)

I would love to come by and see what you have! My name is Sam from Shywine


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (May 1, 2020)

I'd like to visit to see what you got.


----------



## Lady Black (May 1, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 1, 2020)

i will be letting only two or three at a time so please be patient and i will get the dodo code to each in order of first come first serve!


----------



## Owlii (May 1, 2020)

Hi I’m interested please


----------



## Gitanab02 (May 1, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> A bit of spring cleaning and I've ended up with a lot of items and DIYs I don't need!
> So I decided to just give them all away for free!
> 
> The items are on my beach currently, when you come out of the airport go right and down to the beach below the plaza and across the bridge in front of Nooks Cranny!
> ...


 Would love to visit!


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 1, 2020)

i'd like to visit as well


----------



## Frogloaf (May 1, 2020)

Love to visit


----------



## Stef101 (May 1, 2020)

I’d love to come


----------



## capybaru (May 1, 2020)

id like to visit!


----------



## thatloserkim (May 1, 2020)

I'd be interested!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 1, 2020)

i will try to get to all of you and do remember to feel free to check out my nooks and tailor!! also leave items for other people, try not to take too much!!
i do have a friend offloading her unwanted items rn so it'll be restocked a little

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020

also apologizes i think i lost count a little and let more than three in at a time LOL
a bit hard to keep track of everyone in PMs and on the thread LOLOL


----------



## mother (May 1, 2020)

i'd like to come please!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 1, 2020)

Also for those of you who are coming over, don't forget to check the beach across the bridge in front of nooks cranny 

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020

DIYs are gone! still have clothing, furniture, wallpaper, rugs, and floorings!


----------



## egyptianmarkos96 (May 1, 2020)

Can I come??


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 1, 2020)

can I please come by?


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 1, 2020)

all items besides DIYs have been refreshed!! a friend brought a lot of items she didn't want LOL


----------



## animal_hunter (May 1, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## duke-420 (May 1, 2020)

May I visit plz


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 1, 2020)

May I come please! I'd love to have the DIY from Lily and shop ^_^ thank you!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 1, 2020)

Still lots of items for the taking!


----------



## Quack (May 1, 2020)

Is Lily still at it? Would love to visit her and take home some of your unwanted items too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2020)

Wow so many have already commented lol

If Lily is still crafting then I'd love to come by!!


----------



## Catto (May 1, 2020)

Thank you! I pmed you


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 1, 2020)

I will likely be closing soon, there are still lots of items left! feel free to catalog or take whatever you want!


----------

